# Purchasing 811 reciever



## snwbrdpunx (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys, I just purchased a new HDTV and will be adding a second reciever (current setup is only a 4900 with dish 500 twin and dish 300 poointed at 61.5 used for international programming). I understand that this receiver will pretty much be useless in the near future as far as HD programming goes because it does not support MPEG4. However, right now I do not plan on subscribing to HD programming for another year anyways and so I am considering purchasing this unit for a number of reasons. First off, it can be had for relatively cheap and a number of people are selling the locally on craigslist. Secondly, it is my understanding that if I subscribe to premium channels (showtime, HBO...etc) I will get HD broadcasted programming already included w/o subscribing to the HD pack. Is this correct? Thirdly, I can use it for standard definition programming on my non HDTV in the future, correct? Before I purchase this unit I was hoping that you guys can answer two questions I couldnt get a definite answer for in my research:
1) If I purchase and activate this receiver, I know that I will have to pay the additional receiver charge which is like 5 dollars. But I noticed several posts mentioning a charge of 6 dollars for not subscribing to HD programming if you have a HD reciever. Would this charge apply to this receiver and would I be paying an additional 11 dollars a month?

2) Is it correct that the smart card is built-in and thus not removable. What should I use to call and make sure the reciever is "clean" in this case?

Much thanks for all your help!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's true that you will get SHO and/or HBO in HD without subbing to the HD pack.
It's also true that you cannot sub to any other HD programming on the satellite, even the channels that are still in MPEG2 (there is one exception: IF you also have an MPEG4 HD receiver all the MPEG2 channels will show up on a "legacy HD" receiver (811, 921, 942). 

The $6 "HD enabling fee" is only levied if you activate a 211, 222, 622, or 722 without subbing to the HD pack. This fee is not charged for the 811, 921, or 942 (thankfully).

BTW: If you install an OTA antenna you may be able to get your locals in HD (if your local station is on the air in HD and you can get a lock on the signal). These feeds are FREE! However you will not get guide data unless you also subscribe to the SD LIL's, thanks to the "bean counters" :money:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You will be able to get HBO and Sho premiums, but not "etc" because Starz! and Cinemax are MPEG4.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

use the system info selection in the menu to get your numbers. I dont think they will activate HD in an old 811 you better find that out also.


----------



## johnr475 (Aug 12, 2006)

Don't do it. The 811 is a piece of crap.


----------



## snwbrdpunx (Oct 31, 2007)

davejacobson said:


> use the system info selection in the menu to get your numbers. I dont think they will activate HD in an old 811 you better find that out also.


Yea based on my research, it seems like I wont be able to activate it for HD programming, but I should be able to activate it for SD programming. And because they are going for about as much as a standard def receiver anyways, I figure I can get the HD broadcasted Showtime and HBO channels in the meantime, while they are still MPEG2. I plan on purchasing another TV soon, so I would like to use the Dish'n it up program then, and just use this as a temporary reciever without signing up for a 18 month committment. What makes this receiver a peice of crap? what are its pro's/con's? ( I may have to reconsider, any suggestions??)

Thanks for the help! :grin:


----------



## johnr475 (Aug 12, 2006)

I had 3 of them. Thank goodness I didn't own it. Constant freezing, had to reboot at least twice a day. Problems going from OTA to satellite. Constant loss of guide info. I a=had techs out to my house to see if anything was wrong with my setup. Everything was as it should be. To dish's credit they sent me new ones. Like I said,3 of them. Finally got a 211 and all problems went away.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

johnr475 said:


> I had 3 of them. Thank goodness I didn't own it. Constant freezing, had to reboot at least twice a day. Problems going from OTA to satellite. Constant loss of guide info. I a=had techs out to my house to see if anything was wrong with my setup. Everything was as it should be. To dish's credit they sent me new ones. Like I said,3 of them. Finally got a 211 and all problems went away.


Yikes! And I thought the 921 was bad.

For anyone with a 942 how much grief has it been giving you?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

snwbrdpunx said:


> What makes this receiver a peice of crap? what are its pro's/con's? ( I may have to reconsider, any suggestions??)


The most common problem I had with my 811 is the guide is very unreliable, it frequently will get stuck when trying to load leaving every tile with "No Info" or it tries to download every time you hit guide. Usually requires a reboot to get the guide working and would usually last about a day.

It might not be too bad if your only using it for HD because you would only be swapping back and forth between two channels.

One last issue is no one knows when the mpeg2 channels will convert, I think dish only gave about two months notice when Voom converted. It might be worth doing if you can get the 811 cheap enough, I think Dish will only give you $10 if you trade it in when upgrading.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

I have an 811 and have very little if any issues with it. It will be my DA converter on my other analogue TV for OTA when E* goes mpeg4 on everthing. Then I'll get a mpeg4 reciever for the main soon to be HD TV sonetime before 2009.


----------

